# Non-official timers



## rodrigoguitar (Dec 7, 2016)

Can non-official timers (f.e. yuxin's) be used in some situations instead of* stopwatches?
*
I got this doubt because this weekend I'm attending a competition in which there will be no available stackmats during big blind events, so stopwatches will be used instead as the vast majority is expected to exceed 10 minutes. However, I find it more comfortable to use a stackmat, and as I am quite sure I will not exceed nor be close to the 10 minute mark on 4BLD, I'd prefer to use another stack. Can I?


----------



## biscuit (Dec 7, 2016)

Not for an official time no. What you can do, is agree to start the timer, signifying that the attempt is to start, so the judge starts the stopwatch, and stop the timer to signify that you're ending the attempt. 

A6a) The competitor stops the solve by releasing the puzzle and then stopping the timer. If a stopwatch is in use, the judge stops the stopwatch as soon as the competitor does this.

A6a1) When using a stopwatch as the only timer, the competitor ends the solve by releasing the puzzle and notifying the judge that they have stopped the solve. The judge stops the stopwatch as soon as the competitor does this.
A6a2) When using a stopwatch as the only timer, the competitor's default notification signal consists of releasing the puzzle(s) from their hands and placing their hands on the surface, with palms down. The competitor and the judge may agree on another appropriate notification before the start of the attempt.


----------



## rodrigoguitar (Dec 7, 2016)

Fair enough, I will most likely do that.

But, just out of curiosity, are there any actual reasons or any rule that support this? I mean, I understand that we must have a standard official stackmat, but referring to stopwatches, which are not standardized, why can't we consider other stackmats as a stopwatch?

Thanks for the reply


----------

